# ASP.net C# web development?



## Braveheart (Apr 14, 2009)

anyone ever design a site with ASP.net C#?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, why?


----------



## Kweku (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah. why you ask?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah. Why yoos wanna know?


----------



## Disparia (Apr 14, 2009)

Maybe $5 will refresh my memory...


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 15, 2009)

...cause i know C# and im wanting to design a site and instead of learning HTML, java and CSS i wanted to know if i could just use C#...


----------



## Gzero (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't think your using the right part of your brain in this situation... try moving a wall instead.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 15, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> ...cause i know C# and im wanting to design a site and instead of learning HTML, java and CSS i wanted to know if i could just use C#...


ASP.NET is extremely HTML centric in terms of syntax and GUI design.  Said another way: ASP.NET extends HTML.  The C# code runs server side and is used to access databases and the like.  The ASP code bridges the gap between HTML and C#.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 15, 2009)

You'll want to learn CSS too.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 15, 2009)

Kreij said:


> You'll want to learn CSS too.


yeah, i am as we speak 



Gzero said:


> I don't think your using the right part of your brain in this situation... try moving a wall instead.


you have PM, please read it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 15, 2009)

BTW, ASP.NET negates the necessity of learning JavaScript.  Java applets really aren't that popular, nor is JSP.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> BTW, ASP.NET negates the necessity of learning JavaScript.  Java applets really aren't that popular, nor is JSP.



ok...yeah i am finding that as i play with dreamweaver all i need to know is how to use the program, a little HTML and CSS...not sure whats the big deal with "Web designers"...seems just a little harder than screwing with photoshop all day


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 16, 2009)

There's two types of web designers: those that know WYSIWYG and those that know the languages.  The first uses Dreamweaver/Frontpage, the second favors Notepad, Editplus, and other text editors.  I can't stand Dreamweaver/Frontpage because it makes a mess of the source code.


----------



## NeSeNVi (Apr 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's two types of web designers: those that know WYSIWYG and those that know the languages.  The first uses Dreamweaver/Frontpage, the second favors Notepad, Editplus, and other text editors.  I can't stand Dreamweaver/Frontpage because *it makes a mess* of the source code.



I agree.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 16, 2009)

im working on using notepad...in about 1 year i should be able to write programs and sites in notepad...just give me some time


----------



## Kreij (Apr 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I can't stand Dreamweaver/Frontpage because it makes a mess of the source code.



The first time I used FP I looked at the source code and was stunned at the amount of crap that was added. Removing the bloat reduced the file size by about 2/3.

I usually use the VS IDE for all my coding needs, unless I just need to do some page updates in which case it's notepad for me too.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 16, 2009)

What do you all see as the best "beginner" IDE for basic webprogramming? Ie. to creative some mildy server side interactive webpage, not dead WYSIWYG pages.  

Example:
A webpage to have a login, and depending on the user, it will direct the user to private pages.


----------



## Disparia (Apr 16, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> ok...yeah i am finding that as i play with dreamweaver all i need to know is how to use the program, a little HTML and CSS...not sure whats the big deal with "Web designers"...seems just a little harder than screwing with photoshop all day





FordGT90Concept said:


> There's two types of web designers: those that know WYSIWYG and those that know the languages.  The first uses Dreamweaver/Frontpage, the second favors Notepad, Editplus, and other text editors.  I can't stand Dreamweaver/Frontpage because it makes a mess of the source code.



So true 

At my last job my boss thought that he could 'help' by working on the company's database-heavy internal site. He used Dreamweaver in Designer mode with the PHP MySQL server model while I used Dreamweaver solely in code view. His pages would sometimes take seconds to execute while I aimed for a tenth of a second or faster. I ened up re-writing his pages.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 16, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> What do you all see as the best "beginner" IDE for basic webprogramming? Ie. to creative some mildy server side interactive webpage, not dead WYSIWYG pages.
> 
> Example:
> A webpage to have a login, and depending on the user, it will direct the user to private pages.



I like the "intellisense" feature of the VS IDE (Web Dev Express if the free version for web programming). I think it would be very useful for a beginner as it tells you all of the options you have for specific commands.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 16, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> What do you all see as the best "beginner" IDE for basic webprogramming? Ie. to creative some mildy server side interactive webpage, not dead WYSIWYG pages.
> 
> Example:
> A webpage to have a login, and depending on the user, it will direct the user to private pages.


I would use EditPlus if it were coded in PHP and Visual Studio if it were coded in ASP.NET.


----------

